# Canon XC15 Images Leak Out Ahead of Launch



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

```
The Canon XC15 is expected to be announced shortly alongside the Cinema EOS C700. The camera will utilize the same focal length of lens and will obviously be 4K. Other than that, what has changed over the XC10 is still unknown.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26644 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_b001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_b001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_xc15_b001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_b001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_b001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_xc15_f001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f003.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f003-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_xc15_f003" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f003-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_f003-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_t001.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_t001-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="canon_xc15_t001" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_t001-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/canon_xc15_t001-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Frage (Aug 30, 2016)

Is it real/fake?


----------



## sigh (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks like there is a new XLR input.


----------



## padam (Aug 30, 2016)

Real. Slight changes on the top panel, otherwise very similar to the previous model.
That means they haven't fixed much of the issues that was mentioned in the CamerastoreTV review, so it remains a love or hate camera.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 30, 2016)

sigh said:


> Looks like there is a new XLR input.



Where do you see that? 

Also, why has CR posted this under Rumors - Lenses?!!


----------



## sigh (Aug 30, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there is a new XLR input.
> ...



First image, round cover marked audio.


----------



## dp3294 (Aug 30, 2016)

That CameraStore video was ridiculous. It's a solid tool, now improved with an XLR audio option.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Aug 30, 2016)

The audio connection on top of the xc15 could be for a c100 style handle with xlr connections.
If you look at the "flashlicht" connection you will see the same thread as on a c100 for fastening the handle.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 30, 2016)

Why on earth do they not put a proper swivel screen on this thing?


----------



## skp (Aug 30, 2016)

cinema-dslr said:


> The audio connection on top of the xc15 could be for a c100 style handle with xlr connections.
> If you look at the "flashlicht" connection you will see the same thread as on a c100 for fastening the handle.



Agreed. I'm guessing it's not just another "c100 style handle" rather it probably uses the exact same handle. It drives me crazy that they won't just give it an aps-c sensor and EOS-M lenses, but this is another good step to improve what is still a pretty decent run-n-gun video camera.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 30, 2016)

Damnnnnnnnnnnniittttttt. I just bought an XC10 yesterday. :-[ :-[ :'(  :'(

Think I should return it? That redesign is definitely to allow a C100/300 handle to mount and plug in, which I do have. 

Edit: Thinking about it, I don't really see myself rigging up the XC15 and using it to collect audio. Any situation that I'd need XLR inputs for I think I'd be more content to just bring my C100. Feeling better about my purchase. Got the XC10 in like-new condition for $1500.


----------



## brightside (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone think this camera could have Dual Pixel CMOS?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 30, 2016)

brightside said:


> Anyone think this camera could have Dual Pixel CMOS?



That would be a significant improvement, so I doubt it. I think that would warrant an "XC20" or "XC10 Mark II" label.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> brightside said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone think this camera could have Dual Pixel CMOS?
> ...



Ehhh ... I'm betting it does. Canon is clearly going DPAF in all their video geared lines. I'd be shocked if it didn't here. Probably also the new sensor fab using on die ADC too. The XC series I must admit has greatly peaked my curiosity. I may have to use my CPS membership to get a loaner and play with it.


----------



## brightside (Aug 30, 2016)

I hope they release details today, these photos are nice be we need details.


----------



## cpreston (Aug 30, 2016)

It doesn't look like the cable from the C100 handle would reach that connection port, so I don't think it will be a direct transfer of the handle. I'm sure it is for an audio type attachment, though. 

If that is the only addition, it would be a bummer.

I expected to see at least one more button.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 30, 2016)

The lens is still 2.8 to 5.6- I was hoping for 2.8 constant aperture. Only way it's worth buying to me unless they increase sensor size to APS-C. I'm not really expecting much here, especially after the disappointing 5DIV.


----------



## cpreston (Aug 30, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> The lens is still 2.8 to 5.6- I was hoping for 2.8 constant aperture. Only way it's worth buying to me unless they increase sensor size to APS-C. I'm not really expecting much here, especially after the disappointing 5DIV.



Either one of those would be an $8000 camera.


----------



## KrisK (Aug 30, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnnniittttttt. I just bought an XC10 yesterday. :-[ :-[ :'(  :'(
> 
> Think I should return it? That redesign is definitely to allow a C100/300 handle to mount and plug in, which I do have.
> 
> Edit: Thinking about it, I don't really see myself rigging up the XC15 and using it to collect audio. Any situation that I'd need XLR inputs for I think I'd be more content to just bring my C100. Feeling better about my purchase. Got the XC10 in like-new condition for $1500.



If it also has DPAF, I'd sell my XC10 and upgrade. If not, no.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> The lens is still 2.8 to 5.6- I was hoping for 2.8 constant aperture. Only way it's worth buying to me unless they increase sensor size to APS-C. I'm not really expecting much here, especially after the disappointing 5DIV.



I've never used one, but people who have absolutely love this thing. I'm not sure what you're trying to shoot with it, but for $2000 it is one hell of a performer. a 2.8 constant lens would require considerably more glass to achieve raising both the cost and weight significantly for this machine, which is precisely what Canon did NOT want to do with this model. Using a 1 inch sensor also allows for smaller glass. If they moved up to a Super 35 like the C-line, then they would also have to redesign the glass for the bigger sensor, again making the cost/weight issue a problem and double-so if the went to a constant 2.8. 

If the new XC15 lands with DPAF and the newer sensor build technology, it will be a homerun for a lot of folks.


----------



## dp3294 (Aug 30, 2016)

"I want a bigger sensor and interchangeable lenses."

"So you want a C100 or C300?"

"No, I want the $1,500 camera to do all of that. Why can't they put all of the features in the cheapest camera?"

I never understand the complaint that any company "cripples their cheaper models to protect sales of the expensive ones." Of course they do! As if it would make any sense for Canon (or any company, for that matter, and not just cameras) to do anything different. Of course the $1,500 camera isn't going to have the features of the $8,000 camera. Sony doesn't put everything that is an FS7 in one of their $900 camcorders either. 

I'm happy with the XC10. If the XC15 has a few minor improvements and keeps the price the same, then fantastic. To expect an XC15 to suddenly have interchangeable lenses and a big sensor for the same price is unrealistic.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 30, 2016)

dp3294 said:


> "I want a bigger sensor and interchangeable lenses."
> 
> "So you want a C100 or C300?"
> 
> ...


 Who asked for a $1500 camera though? No one asked for this camera in general. SOme of us actually have money and are willing to pay more than $5000-$7000 for a good VIDEO camera with 4k 60p. But having a $13000 camera with only 30p 4k as your top cinema camera is pathetic. Canon just continues to give us crippled products to protect their profit and not give us too much. Why upgrade if they gave us everything, right? Always keep your loyal customers begging and waiting for more features.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2016)

When the C700 is announced, I would think we'll see some firmware updates for the C300II.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 30, 2016)

cpreston said:


> It doesn't look like the cable from the C100 handle would reach that connection port, so I don't think it will be a direct transfer of the handle. I'm sure it is for an audio type attachment, though.
> 
> If that is the only addition, it would be a bummer.
> 
> I expected to see at least one more button.



Good point. The connection would need to be on the right side of the camera for the C100 handle to work seamlessly. Maybe they made a mini handle/single XLR jack specifically for the XC15? Let's hope that's an accessory and not included and thus justification for another high price tag. 

And agreed on the bummer factor if that's the only addition. I'm sure there are some who can't, but I can get by using wireless audio receivers that offer a 3.5mm output if I need good internal audio on my B/C cam. Still, I can see how some would like the option to use phantom powered mics directly on the XC15 without the hassle of other equipment.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 30, 2016)

sigh said:


> Looks like there is a new XLR input.



That will add $500-$1000 to the price tag, because it is a "pro" 10 cents part.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 30, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> When the C700 is announced, I would think we'll see some firmware updates for the C300II.



Nope. To get the firmware upgrades you will need to buy the C300III.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 30, 2016)

cpreston said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > The lens is still 2.8 to 5.6- I was hoping for 2.8 constant aperture. Only way it's worth buying to me unless they increase sensor size to APS-C. I'm not really expecting much here, especially after the disappointing 5DIV.
> ...



The way Canon prices their products, yes, it would be. Yet Sony somehow manages to put a 2.8 constant aperture on their RX10II camera with a 1" sensor for less than $2000


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 30, 2016)

dp3294 said:


> "I want a bigger sensor and interchangeable lenses."
> 
> "So you want a C100 or C300?"
> 
> ...



We're just asking for basic filmmaking _usefulness_ here- if it's a small sensor video camera with a fixed lens, at least give us a constant aperture zoom; if it's not a constant aperture zoom give us a detachable lens with some alternatives; if it's a larger sensor, maybe compromise on one of those. Or put all of the above in a more expensive model and sell it as the XC30  We who love Canon are infuriated when they put their market research before the actual ambition of the product.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Tugela said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > When the C700 is announced, I would think we'll see some firmware updates for the C300II.
> ...



Both wrong- to get the firmware upgrades you need to buy the C700 :

Rumor has it the C300II is getting killed by the FS7 at rental houses, and judging by demand among my shooting circles, this seems to be the case. So let's see if Canon addresses this concern at all.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 31, 2016)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> cpreston said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't look like the cable from the C100 handle would reach that connection port, so I don't think it will be a direct transfer of the handle. I'm sure it is for an audio type attachment, though.
> ...



Looking at the hotshoe closer now, the "slide in" is from the back like a normal hot-shoe, which means the C100 handle cable would be on the left and thus have no problem reaching the input jack also on the left of the XC15! However...that means the handle & XLR inputs would extend out the back of the camera instead of over the lens. That seems very odd ergonomically and like it would interfere with the viewfinder attachment....


----------



## cpreston (Aug 31, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> We're just asking for basic filmmaking _usefulness_ here- if it's a small sensor video camera with a fixed lens, at least give us a constant aperture zoom; if it's not a constant aperture zoom give us a detachable lens with some alternatives; if it's a larger sensor, maybe compromise on one of those. Or put all of the above in a more expensive model and sell it as the XC30  We who love Canon are infuriated when they put their market research before the actual ambition of the product.



A fixed aperture 10x zoom lens on a 1" sensor is not going to meet whatever budget you have in mind unless that fixed aperture is f/5.6. If Canon allowed you to detach the lens on the XC10, what would you put on there instead that would make the camera more useful to you and how much would you be willing to pay for that feature.

It sounds like what you want is the Panasonic DVX200. Oh wait, that's only m43 with a variable aperture lens and Panasonic still had to mark it up to $4200.

How much would you be willing to pay for this XC30 with the S35 sensor and constant aperture f/2.8 super zoom lens? Let me take that back. How much would you be willing to pay as a daily rental rate for such a camera? Because very few videographers are going to be able to afford such a camera.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 31, 2016)

cpreston said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > We're just asking for basic filmmaking _usefulness_ here- if it's a small sensor video camera with a fixed lens, at least give us a constant aperture zoom; if it's not a constant aperture zoom give us a detachable lens with some alternatives; if it's a larger sensor, maybe compromise on one of those. Or put all of the above in a more expensive model and sell it as the XC30  We who love Canon are infuriated when they put their market research before the actual ambition of the product.
> ...



I guess I stepped in it here. APS-C with 17-55 constant aperture would be more useful in my estimation than the current incarnation. For the rest of the response, I'd again refer you to the Sony RX10ii, a hybrid stills / video shooter with a 1" sensor and an 8.3x zoom range (24-200) at a 2.8 constant aperture priced less than the current XC10- it can be done, my friend. Canon just doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 31, 2016)

And out of all the 4k video cameras under $3k, which is the only one to record 4k in certified broadcast quality?

The XC10.


----------



## cpreston (Aug 31, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> I guess I stepped in it here. APS-C with 17-55 constant aperture would be more useful in my estimation than the current incarnation. For the rest of the response, I'd again refer you to the Sony RX10ii, a hybrid stills / video shooter with a 1" sensor and an 8.3x zoom range (24-200) at a 2.8 constant aperture priced less than the current XC10- it can be done, my friend. Canon just doesn't want to do it.



That's a good comparison. Personally, the variable zoom doesn't bother me. I bought the XC10 because it fit a need that I had. I found that I was regularly using a C100 with the 18-135 stm lens when I was trying to get quick b-roll footage or cover events. It was an epiphany when I realized that the XC10 was the perfect solution to all of the things that I wished my C100 stm lens combo would do better. I guess the f/2.8 lens would be nice, but I would still be pulling out my C100 when I was worried about low light or lower depth of field. Basically, the XC10 fit a need that I had and I will consider an XC15 if they add DPAF.


----------



## ajm (Aug 31, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> The lens is still 2.8 to 5.6- I was hoping for 2.8 constant aperture. Only way it's worth buying to me unless they increase sensor size to APS-C. I'm not really expecting much here, especially after the disappointing 5DIV.



Yes! I too was hoping for a constant f2.8 on an updated model. But if they stuffed an APS-C sensor in this puppy, I'm all in. I have the XC10 and I call it my super 16 cinema cam. That's pretty much what it is...


----------



## KrisK (Aug 31, 2016)

transpo1 said:


> cpreston said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



I my case, it's a matter of trade-offs. The Sony is great in a lot of ways, but their 1" cameras all have that signature harshness...some combination of DR and highlight roll-off. I would LOVE to have a Sony X70 over my XC10, but not with that garish look.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 31, 2016)

KrisK said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > cpreston said:
> ...



I have a Sony PXW-X70, and I'll buy a XC15 if it has DPAF (which I doubt because I suspect that this time they are using the same sensor), and you have an enormous amount of control of the look through the profiles. You also have XAVC (an excellent codec), 4K, two XLR inputs, power zoom, full articulating touch screen, removable top handle, etc.
You have to play with the profiles to get the look you want, and it can be matched up very close with the Canon look (although I still prefer Canon skin tones, which are typically very good right out of the camera).


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 31, 2016)

KrisK said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > cpreston said:
> ...



The Sony cams do have that harshness- I much prefer the look of Canon's color science, as it can look great out of the box and if Canon Log is included, you can be assured of the ability to grade in post. That's why I keep pushing for Canon to deliver value to its long time video customers who have invested in lots of glass and bodies over the years. We're rooting for Canon, we just want them to deliver an all around product for us. Not just speaking of this, but the 5DIV, too.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2016)

Well the FS7 is cheaper and has more capabilities than the C300 II if memory serves. Hence my notion that if Canon is serious about this stuff, they would squeeze all they can out of it via firmware while still leaving potentially plenty room above for a C700


----------

